# Nexus s in india for Rs. 24,000



## vav (Dec 29, 2010)

hi,
just read nexus s comming soon in india 4 Rs. 24,000.
those who want latest android but missed the bus with nexus 1 this is great chance.
i am looking forward as other top android phones cost 4 to 5 k more and top of that update arrives 5 months late.

check the infibeam
Samsung Nexus S Price India, Samsung Nexus S Review & Features, Buy Samsung Mobiles - Infibeam.com


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 29, 2010)

yeah, I read that too. That'd be a great price for an original Android phone...looking forward to it


----------



## vav (Dec 29, 2010)

But most chances r infibeam is ****ing with us.
they did same for nessus one
some cheap publicity.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2010)

me too eagerly waiting for it...as i need to buy a new phone...wanna know th review of this phone too...also does it hv a memory card slot??? i read somewhere that it doesn't hv one. 

Also windows phone 7 are lookin awesome too but 30k is too much...


----------



## vav (Dec 29, 2010)

dont go for windows

andorid is best at this moment till meego comes
only problem with nesux s is curved glass its not gorilla glass so chances of brecking it is very high


----------



## NainO (Dec 29, 2010)

vav said:


> But most chances r infibeam is ****ing with us.
> they did same for nessus one
> some cheap publicity.



Probably.
Galaxy S is still priced around 26k, so it's hard to believe that it's successor would sell at 24k.

@abhidev

phonearena.com - Google Nexus S Review

It's a good phone. But much better (specs-wise) phones gonna hit the market pretty soon with dual core processors and full HD video recording.
So wait if you can otherwise Nexus S way to go


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2010)

vav said:


> dont go for windows
> 
> andorid is best at this moment till meego comes
> only problem with nesux s is curved glass its not gorilla glass so chances of brecking it is very high



Dude check the ui of windows phone 7...damn awesome...but they are too costly...


----------



## NainO (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ though UI is fabulous, window7 phones are currently facing a good no of limitations


----------



## vav (Dec 29, 2010)

@abhi 
apple has THE best UI
problem is they has restiction on hardware and software eg. apps
there is no variety in windows phone as brand has mostly same hardware. microsoft has min hardware reqt 
whereas in android phone manufacture has liberty.
there are diff frm each other, u can install apps manufacture dont want u to run on ur piece.
AT the end of day its not a question of brand or features. its all abt whether they give u liberty to use ur mobile the way u want bcoz everyone now has 95% same features.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2010)

abhidev said:


> does it hv a memory card slot??? i read somewhere that it doesn't hv one.



yes it doesnt have slot for memory card..but 16Gb internal memory is enuf.....


----------



## vishurocks (Dec 29, 2010)

If it is true. Then for 24000, nexus s is a great value for money. But me and many others will surely miss gorilla glass and memory card slot. The best advantage it has got is availability of updates. Google will surely launch updates for their phones quickly in comparison to other manufacturers.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2010)

Then why the hell this infibeam is misguiding us...the site says it has a slot where as the video says it doesn't.....


----------



## dreatica (Dec 29, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Then why the hell this infibeam is misguiding us...the site says it has a slot where as the video says it doesn't.....



They always misguide us. I don't believe in the price like the nexus one was cost 23-24k. This price is actually the selling price of the phone in US which is $529.00. 

PS: I don't believe this phone gonna launch in India too like the Nexus one.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2010)

Man i want this phone to be released in India...as would be gr8 vfm...


----------



## vishurocks (Dec 29, 2010)

If it will be released in india for 24k, then it will be great vfm. But i don't think if the phone launches in india, even then the price will be kept at 24k.


----------



## vav (Dec 29, 2010)

it will be min 27k
otherwise all galaxy market will be capture by nexus
samsung will never do such thing.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2010)

Nexus S is not a successor of Galaxy S, it's a just an overhyped device with almost the same feature's of SGS, so anything more than 24k would be a joke.


----------



## NainO (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ IMO it's more the successor of Galaxy S, than Nexus One


----------



## Rohan_B (Dec 29, 2010)

nexus s video camera sucks!! Youtube it!!
The quality is horrible and so is the microphone!!
Donot go for it if you are going to use the camera frequently!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 30, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Then why the hell this infibeam is misguiding us...the site says it has a slot where as the video says it doesn't.....



dont rely on infibeam even some of the techno blog sites give false info.....
use gsmarena instead....give 99% true info on cell phones.....


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 30, 2010)

Spotted on Flipkart guys...but price not listed over there...!!
Now it seems as if google will suerly launch it in India...cheers.


----------



## dreatica (Dec 30, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Spotted on Flipkart guys...but price not listed over there...!!
> Now it seems as if google will suerly launch it in India...cheers.



Yes, I already submitted my email to get the news when its available. Great


----------



## vishurocks (Dec 31, 2010)

Nexus s is not a sucsessor to galaxy s. Galaxy s sucsessor is under development i9100


----------



## abhidev (Dec 31, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Yes, I already submitted my email to get the news when its available. Great



me too....


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/mar/nexus_s_mailer_312049274567.jpg

Check out one of the mailers from samsung mobiles


----------



## Garbage (Apr 1, 2011)

Available at the price of Rs. 30,400/-
kthaxbai!


----------



## webgenius (Apr 1, 2011)

I think it's a scam. How can they sell it for 24k when it retails for more than 30k?


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 1, 2011)

^^ They are not selling it for 24k. It was just the expected price. It is selling for 27k at both Flipkart & Infibeam.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2011)

Even I think this is fake....but once it launches in India...there will surely be price difference...


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 1, 2011)

flipkart is very reliable site IMO. can't be fake.


----------



## reddead (Apr 1, 2011)

if flipkart and infibeam are fake.....the whole goddamn world is fake


----------



## mobilegeek (Apr 3, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> flipkart is very reliable site IMO. can't be fake.



+1 .. but prices are on a higher side, i only buy books from them


----------



## nixhead (Apr 7, 2011)

Even ebay is offering Nexus S with price of 26k smthing. I just have one concern that if this phone is unlocked and will there be any issues with 3G services as there have been some question related to it?
1 year hardware warranty have been mentioned in it by seller.


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jun 11, 2011)

*.::Nexus s in india for Rs. 22,000::.*

Check flipkart.com and letsbuy. a good 4k slashed from retail price. Any idea, why? was it selling less? any underlying issue?

a good dela, i must say

ABhishek

another price cut.. that makes it 2 revisions in a span of three days.

Nexus S  now at 20k at flipkart!! This is tempting to say the least!

Nexus S sees another price cut â€“ only for INR 20K now | AndroidOS.in

Abhishek


----------



## Soumik (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ WTF!!! That makes 19K with discount from letsbuy!!! That makes the existance of SGSL absolutely irrelevant.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 12, 2011)

Talk about bargain price, this is the best you can get IMO!! :O


----------

